# s13 4-1 header?



## SDT (Dec 20, 2005)

i am having quite some dificulty trying to find a 4-1 header for the s13 . so far i have only found it for the s14, does anyone know wheri could find a 4-1 header for the s13? thanks for info in advance.


hello everyone, its my first post


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

SDT said:


> i am having quite some dificulty trying to find a 4-1 header for the s13 . so far i have only found it for the s14, does anyone know wheri could find a 4-1 header for the s13? thanks for info in advance.
> 
> 
> hello everyone, its my first post


4-2-1 is better for driving, more midrange torque, the KA24 runs out of breath around 5000k anyway.


----------



## SDT (Dec 20, 2005)

Terran200sx said:


> 4-2-1 is better for driving, more midrange torque, the KA24 runs out of breath around 5000k anyway.


thats why i want 4-1 headers i am making 240 and for my application i need all the low end power and torque i can get.


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

...4-1 is meant for high rpm, hence, race applications. 4-2-1 is for low and mid range.


----------



## SDT (Dec 20, 2005)

Terran200sx said:


> ...4-1 is meant for high rpm, hence, race applications. 4-2-1 is for low and mid range.



if thats true it has gone against what alot of other people think and have told me


----------



## SDT (Dec 20, 2005)

besides the header does anyone else know what else i can do for low end power and torque?


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

SDT said:


> besides the header does anyone else know what else i can do for low end power and torque?


What are you doing that requires so much low end torque? Towing? Donut contests?

"DC Sports has several 50-state legal header designs to choose from. These include a race-inspired 4-into-1 design that optimizes mid- to top-end power, a lightweight, one-piece 4-2-1 design that provides maximum ground clearance and emphasizes low- to mid-range power for street/drag applications, a two-piece 4-2-1 design for easy installation and unmatched low- to mid-range power, and a 3-into-1 design for V6 applications. We are also proud to offer “Race-Only” headers in 4-into-1 and 4-2-1 designs (not C.A.R.B. exempt) for off-road applications only." -DC Sports

Increase the bore, not the stroke, add a turbo geared for low range torque. Get a custom made intake manifold, head-job, regear your tranny, get a LSD, that'll all help you with power and/or putting power to the ground.


----------



## SDT (Dec 20, 2005)

Terran200sx said:


> What are you doing that requires so much low end torque? Towing? Donut contests?
> 
> "DC Sports has several 50-state legal header designs to choose from. These include a race-inspired 4-into-1 design that optimizes mid- to top-end power, a lightweight, one-piece 4-2-1 design that provides maximum ground clearance and emphasizes low- to mid-range power for street/drag applications, a two-piece 4-2-1 design for easy installation and unmatched low- to mid-range power, and a 3-into-1 design for V6 applications. We are also proud to offer “Race-Only” headers in 4-into-1 and 4-2-1 designs (not C.A.R.B. exempt) for off-road applications only." -DC Sports
> 
> Increase the bore, not the stroke, add a turbo geared for low range torque. Get a custom made intake manifold, head-job, regear your tranny, get a LSD, that'll all help you with power and/or putting power to the ground.


that a little to much for me im going to keep the engine mostly stock i want to do exhaust,intake, and a cam, and stripping the interior.


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

SDT said:


> that a little to much for me im going to keep the engine mostly stock i want to do exhaust,intake, and a cam, and stripping the interior.


Then get a DCSports header, CAI, Exhaust, and Cams.


----------



## SDT (Dec 20, 2005)

Terran200sx said:


> Then get a DCSports header, CAI, Exhaust, and Cams.



could you be a little more specific on the cam, which one should i get for low end power and torque?


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

SOHC or DOHC?


----------



## 93_240_ka (Oct 26, 2005)

*[I]boooooooooosssst iiiiitttt * [/I]


----------



## kaptainkrolllio (Aug 8, 2005)

Hotshot also makes 4-2-1 headers for the 240 and are priced much lower.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

SDT said:


> if thats true it has gone against what alot of other people think and have told me


The 4-1 header is designed for improved high RPM power; low speed torque will be decreased. The 4-2-1 or tri-y header is designed for improved low to medium RPM power; low RPM torque is good.

Installing a high performance street cam will improve the mid-to-high RPM power; however it will reduce the low RPM torque; the idle will be a bit more choppy.

A lower geared differential will improve the low speed torque.

If you really want gobs of torque and HP, install a nitrous system.


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

Or get a stroked V8.


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

or a HEMI, haha


----------

